# NEED ADVICE ASAP dog just ate raisins



## IowaShepherdOwner (Oct 20, 2008)

My 9mo old GSD just ate raisins. What should I do? I am not sure how many, my daughter left a little box on the counter and she got it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If it just happened you can make her throw up. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4495417_make-dog-throw-up.html


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I always like to learn new things --- are raisins bad for GSDs?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i believe the toxic dose is pretty high, this link says 11-30 grams of raisins per kilogram of dog weight. for a 70 pound dog (31.7514 kg), they would need to eat 349-952 grams for it to be toxic. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs 

of course, i am not a vet, so this is just info i found on the internet.


----------



## IowaShepherdOwner (Oct 20, 2008)

Called the vet and he said that he thought with her size and her weight and the amount ingested( half of one of those little red boxes) that she would be fine. I have no clue.


----------



## IowaShepherdOwner (Oct 20, 2008)

Whole box was 42grams and she got about half of that. She weighs about 55 lbs so a toxic level will be about 250 grams for her. I hope.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

What's in the raisin that makes it toxic?


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

From the ASPCA

http://www2.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_publicationsgrapes




> Quote:
> Grapes
> The Wrath of Grapes
> Discover why grapes and raisins prove toxic to dogs.
> ...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Whew! The dog I had growing up (about 20 yrs ago) loved cereal with milk. Whenever I gave him raisin bran cereal, he somehow managed to eat every bran flake and drop of milk but spit out EVERY raisin onto the floor around his bowl. Must have known something I didn;t!!


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

i bet she will be fine.

my lab once at an entire box of oreo cookies and was totally fine. i think she ate a few grapes once too. also no problems. shes 14 years old now.

my parents dog, a little white westie terrier ate a bunch of fudge someone brought during christmas this year. she was also fine. she smelt like fudge all night. lol

though i cant say im an expert, my guess is they need to eat large amounts for there to be a problem. lol though i would consider an entire box of oreos to be a large amount....

i dunno, maybe she'll just have an upset tummy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Dawn (Strana1). That is a very informative link. From other things I have read it seems that the toxic effect varies between dogs and I'd rather err on the side of caution in case my dog was the unlucky one for whom a little was too much.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

a box of oreos would be incredibly little of what actually makes them sick. The part of chocolate thats poisonous is theobromine, which acts like caffeine and dogs can't process it. Its in high amounts in baking chocolate, somewhat high in dark chocolate, starting to get pretty low in milk chocolate, and very low in just something thats chocolate flavored. When you start adding in milk, sugar, etc to the chocolate it decreases the percentage of theobromine.


----------

